# Unable To Turn On Nikon D40



## Disrupt (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello everyone.  I'm a long time lurker, first time poster.  I recently bought a Nikon D40 and when I went to turn it on for the first time today I was unable to.  The only thing that would happen is a green light would flash once when I put the battery in.

I checked the manual but found nothing that would help me.  I did try the reset button a few times but that didn't help either.

I just wanted to make sure that there is nothing I'm missing before I RMA it.  Any and all help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 24, 2009)

Is the battery dead?


----------



## Disrupt (Dec 24, 2009)

That's what I thought at first also.  I tested the battery and it works fine.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 24, 2009)

So there's no display on the back and nothing in the viewfinder at all?


----------



## Disrupt (Dec 24, 2009)

PhotoXopher said:


> So there's no display on the back and nothing in the viewfinder at all?



Correct.  Nothing happens when I try to turn it on.


----------



## mrredline05 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yea I would of taken it back already.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 24, 2009)

If you bought it new, at least it is under warranty...


----------



## kundalini (Dec 24, 2009)

Disrupt said:


> That's what I thought at first also. I tested the battery and it works fine.


Just out of curiousity, how did you "test it and it works fine" if nothing works on your camera? Those statements seem polar opposites to me.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 24, 2009)

Go to a camera store, if there is one near you, maybe where you bought it from.  That same battery for D40 also fits D3000 and D5000 if I am not mistaken.

Try another battery in your camera, and your battery in another camera.

That should help define and isolate where the problem really is.  And still, if what you have is that new, either one should be under warranty, but no sense returning your D40 unless you are sure it is the camera, and unless you have to.


----------



## Darkhunter139 (Dec 24, 2009)

If you have a digital multimeter you can just test the battery with that...on the other hand if you had a digital multimeter you probably already know and have done this


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 24, 2009)

Darkhunter139 said:


> If you have a digital multimeter you can just test the battery with that...on the other hand if you had a digital multimeter you probably already know and have done this


 
Battery can be good, and even fully charged, and contacts not contacting for some reason, causing the camera to not recognize the battery as a good one.


----------



## Disrupt (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, I did test the battery with a digital multimeter.  I never thought of what you said Patrick but I suppose that could be the problem too.

Thanks to everyone for helping.  I'm going to go find another battery and see if that helps at all.


----------



## scouse (Jul 23, 2012)

My Canon D40 suddenly stopped working with no error message or warning, it just would not turn on.  I had just reviewed some photos on the camera then turned it off, when I came to turn it on again, the camera would not turn on.  I tried my spare set of batteries, still the same I have charged up a set and still nothing, just a dead camera.  Any ideas or is there any hope of getting it fixed?


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 23, 2012)

Did you get the extended warranty ?  If so you might want to take it in and get it serviced . If not you might be out of pocket on getting it serviced the battery would be the only thing I would know of you could test on a D40 since it is digital. You might try carefully cleaning your contacts.


----------

